# storable woodworkers benchtop



## HenryD (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a 96"x34" workbench that I use for many different things, utility mostly, but I don't want to build a full workbench with more of woodworkers bench top (dog holes, etc.). I have limited space for a new woodworking workbench. I'm looking for ideas on what to build, but my general idea would be a woodworkers bench top with very short legs, tall enough to accomodate an end vise. The top with vise could possibly bolt down to my workbench top. When not in use, I could store it away.

Most of the work I plan to do it would be pocket hole joinery, clamping, shelf construction, bookcase work, etc. I'd like an adequately hard and flat top for this work with dog holes and/ or t-track, similar to a Kreg cabinet makers clamping table that I've seen.

My ideas right now are loose but I'd like to get more specific as I go ahead. Does anyone have any ideas of the type of top I'd like to build or can you point me to any projects you've seen that are similar?

Thanks all,

HD


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe a couple of B&D Workmates or collapsible sawhorses and a solid core door. You can easily store them and they would be very versatile.


----------



## CaseMan (Nov 4, 2009)

You could probably adapt the small workbench plan from ShopNotes 30.
http://www.shopnotes.com/plans/small-workbench/
The top is movable and actually used as a clamp. The top could be built to clamp onto your work table or have folding legs.

Another option would be to mount some pipe clamps to your existing table to make a front "vise" like the new-fangled workbench.
http://content.jettools.com/content/jet50/wood/freebies/jet50_workbenchplan.pdf

And then there's the knock-down workstation from woodsmith magazine which could be built on a smaller scale but it's a true workbench:
http://www.woodsmith.com/plans/knock-down-shop-workstation/
http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/087/extras/knock-down-workstation-accessories/
These leg attachments could be combined with the clamping worktop for a compact, sturdy, and knock-down workbench.


----------



## CaseMan (Nov 4, 2009)

Almost forgot this small benchtop bench that could clamp to your worktable. It may be too small for your needs but it looks promising anyway:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/FWNPDFfree/011176038.pdf


----------

